# Sales Pitch?



## hmlove1218 (Sep 25, 2014)

What is your take on a sales pitch?  Do you use one at shows?  I'm trying to come up with something that I can practice so that I don't freeze up at shows as I'm naturally an introvert.

Does this sound too scripted?

_Me:  Hi, how are you?

Customer:  No answer, leave them alone. - OR - Good.

Me:  I'm the creator of these products.  You know Bath and Body Works, right?  My bath and body business is just like Bath and Body Works except I'm locally based.  I'm at this fair/festival/whatever to introduce people to handcrafted artisan soaps.  You like to be pampered, right?  My products give you a luxurious spa experience without all the added chemicals._

At this point, I'm considering handing them a BBW product and asking them how many ingredients they can pronounce or know what are.  Then handing them one of my products and asking the same thing.  Can I even do that?  Or should I have a printed out ingredient list so that I'm not bashing any companies?

I've read a lot about pretending you've already got the sale and all, but that seems too pushy to me, so I kind of planned to let that be the end of it and let them decide.  What do you think?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't think its a good idea to compare yourself with another company, that would turn me off right away. Instead, talk up your product and its benefits of being all natural etc..


----------



## hmlove1218 (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting point, Obsidian.  I just recalled reading something that said if you were a new company trying to make a name for yourself, to compare your company to a well-known competitor.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 25, 2014)

Totally agree with Obsidian. Why did you start making your products? What makes you excited about soap? What do talk about incessantly to your friends, family about your products? That's what you address with your customers. Your enthusiasm and belief in your products will sell them, not a "canned" speech. Being prepared is a great thing. Maybe discuss the benefits of your base recipe; discuss why a certain additive can be great; compare your homemade product vs detergents.... Once you get going, they won't be able to shut you up :grin:


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 25, 2014)

Your stuff is probably better than B&B, anyway.


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 25, 2014)

I do something like this:

Me: Hi, How are you?

them: Doin all right.

Me: Are you looking for anything special like a gift or just browsing for yourself?

them: Eh, I'm just looking around (or looking for a gift - answer will dictate my response)

Me: Great, I have some wonderful  (insert product here - could be body butter or soap or bath bombs depending on how much info came from the last question) over here.....(actually walk over to that part of the display).  Do you / they have dry/oily/combination (pick one based on info given or guess) skin? 

Them: No I don't think so. OR  Yes I have .......  Or they have...... 

Me:  Continue to help narrow their search with questions.  Open ended if they are talkative. If they don't seem to like to talk then I will ask this or that questions, for example....Would they prefer a floral scent or a fruity scent.

Sometimes I will talk about my company, but only if the person seems truly interested in knowing - otherwise I let my products speak for themselves.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Sep 25, 2014)

I completely agree about once I start going, I can't stop talking lol.  I just have problems starting a conversation.  Usually when I ask "Hi, how are you?" and they respond with an absent minded "good," I can't seem to keep up a conversation and it just stops after that unless they ask me direct questions.  THEN I open up and start talking, but most people don't ask direct questions.


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 25, 2014)

Personally I cringe at the "luxurious" and "spa". But that is me. I make what are considered "luxury" bars, but I don't market that way. And you gotta know when people don't want to be talked to - they just want to look and don't want to feel pressured into coming up with answers to your questions. Or feel that they can't walk away without buying something. Think of those pushy salespeople over at Lu$h - gah, they drive me nuts.
You could always ask if they've tried handmade before, just to open the door - definitely don't ask if they've heard about another company... no. You are YOU and your stuff is unique.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 25, 2014)

My experience of farmers markets is limited. I only go to farmer's markets for fun, entertainment and discovery of new stuff, so I only go a few times a year. I don't remember ever being approached with a sales pitch.  If someone tried to initiate a sales pitch, I would be very turned off. However, when I am interested in a product, I do appreciate a seller stepping in with comments/questions.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've done several Farmer's Markets.  I do at least 1 or 2 each week.  I have found just saying good morning/afternoon and allowing to check out my products and then while looking if they start picking things up I will start a more indepth conversation.  I don't like pushy salespeople and therefore cannot be one.  You just have to get a feel to see how much they want to interact with you.  I do tell them that all my soaps are made with milks and that they are so much better than anything the will purchase at their local grocery store.


----------



## Spice (Sep 26, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I've done several Farmer's Markets.  I do at least 1 or 2 each week.  I have found just saying good morning/afternoon and allowing to check out my products and then while looking if they start picking things up I will start a more indepth conversation.  I don't like pushy salespeople and therefore cannot be one.  You just have to get a feel to see how much they want to interact with you.  I do tell them that all my soaps are made with milks and that they are so much better than anything the will purchase at their local grocery store.



Am the same way, I start with "hello/hi", show them my selections and let them be the boss. I can feel when their door is closed and let it be. Trying to knock their walls down is useless. I save my energy for the next. I dont do "cans", I go with their flow and at the end I will connect one way or another.:smile:


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 26, 2014)

I have been doing weekly markets for 5 yrs and ours is "Come smell the best soap on Earth! or if it is a man walking by we invite them to smell the Best Man's soap!. Usually gets a response and brings them up to the booth and if it is someone not interested in or allergic to scents they either walk on or say no thankyou. By the way, my biggest clientle at all my markets are men. I have a couple that drive 20+ miles to buy my soap. It really helps to find a way to draw customers to the booth, many a sale is made if you just get them to come up and check out your products.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 27, 2014)

"Hi!  How are y'all doin today?" (polite response) "Great!  Just so you know, we have samples bottles of all the body butter, if you'd like to try it.". (assuming they try some and don't have that 'leave me alone' feel) "all my body butters are made using either essential oils or fragrance oils and natural ingredients.  They don't have water or alcohol in them like so many lotions do, so they are much more moisturizing and nourishing for the skin." ....


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 27, 2014)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> "Hi!  How are y'all doin today?" (polite response) "Great!  Just so you know, we have samples bottles of all the body butter, if you'd like to try it.". (assuming they try some and don't have that 'leave me alone' feel) "all my body butters are made using either essential oils or fragrance oils and natural ingredients.  They don't have water or alcohol in them like so many lotions do, so they are much more moisturizing and nourishing for the skin." ....


Problem I see with this is you are really putting down emulsified lotions. If you sell lotions you are rather shooting yourself in the foot. I try to never push one product and compare the  another product I sell or may sell in the future. I just point out the benefits of each product


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 27, 2014)

Technically body butter cannot be moisturizing as it contains no water. Most people probably don't know that but it is definitely a misrepresentation.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 27, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Problem I see with this is you are really putting down emulsified lotions. If you sell lotions you are rather shooting yourself in the foot. I try to never push one product and compare the  another product I sell or may sell in the future. I just point out the benefits of each product



Right now, I'm not selling emulsified lotions.  If I do start making them (which is a possibility) it will most likely be for a different line that I would not be bringing to shows or selling locally.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 27, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> Technically body butter cannot be moisturizing as it contains no water. Most people probably don't know that but it is definitely a misrepresentation.


And that is why I do not say my products are moisturizing. Most of our body moisture really comes from the inside out from water. I was taught {{hundreds of years ago}} in Cosmetology School that we cannot moisturize from the outside. We can put on lotions, etc and it feels better
@Puddinandpeanuts  Just for curiosity, why would you not take out all products you sell? If you were to decide to take out emulsified lotions your customers will remember what you told them previous. Trust me on that, customers have great memories...


----------



## Iluminada (Sep 30, 2014)

Instead of just comparing myself to a certain Brand, how about saying how your soaps only contain ingredients that you can pronounce and no 50 letter words. I tell people this and they start laughing or smiling and usually gets the sale.


----------



## neeners (Sep 30, 2014)

to the OP, I personally don't like that comparing yourself to BBW approach.  if someone approached me and said that my immediate response would be "who do you think you are?", and be turned off with your approach.  I don't sell, but I frequent markets (craft and farmers).  below is the approach that I like the best as a customer.

 vendor [big smile] "hello, how are you?  if you have any questions about anything, please let me know"  and add in if you have any specials for the day.  something polite, friendly and short.

 and, if the customer starts asking questions, instead, I would just talk about your product - your story, why you started making, why you like your product, the different products you have available, etc.  I wouldn't mention other brands unless someone mentions it....

 hope that helps


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 30, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> And that is why I do not say my products are moisturizing. Most of our body moisture really comes from the inside out from water. I was taught {{hundreds of years ago}} in Cosmetology School that we cannot moisturize from the outside. We can put on lotions, etc and it feels better
> @Puddinandpeanuts  Just for curiosity, why would you not take out all products you sell? If you were to decide to take out emulsified lotions your customers will remember what you told them previous. Trust me on that, customers have great memories...



Cmzaha, if I start making emulsified lotions at all it will not be part of my regular line, but rather for online sales where I cant currently sell my body butter because it could melt in transit during the summer months.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Sep 30, 2014)

Make a list of the features and benefits of your soap. Figure out what need each feature & benefit fulfills. Craft your conversations around that.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 1, 2014)

neeners said:


> to the OP, I personally don't like that comparing yourself to BBW approach. if someone approached me and said that my immediate response would be "who do you think you are?", and be turned off with your approach. I don't sell, but I frequent markets (craft and farmers). below is the approach that I like the best as a customer.
> 
> vendor [big smile] "hello, how are you? if you have any questions about anything, please let me know" and add in if you have any specials for the day. something polite, friendly and short.
> 
> ...




^^^This is _exactly_ the approach I like best, too.^^^ 

Nothing bugs me more than a 'come on' sales pitch. I'm the type of shopper that will purposely go miles and miles out of my way to avoid any booth/seller that greets/approaches me with much of anything beyond what Neeners wrote above. Anything beyond that makes me feel 'pimped', or that I'm being coerced to buy something against my will. And it does not matter to me if the seller did not intend for me to feel that way either. The very second that I begin to feel that I'm being pimped or coerced in any way is the very second that the seller has lost me as a customer, even in spite of how awesome the product might be. 

Just smile and say a friendly hello to me, let me know you are available if I have any questions, then just leave me alone to look. That's the kind of approach that will have the best chance of drawing me in and piquing my curiosity about your product instead of repelling me.


IrishLass


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 1, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> ^^^This is _exactly_ the approach I like best, too.^^^
> 
> Nothing bugs me more than a 'come on' sales pitch. I'm the type of shopper that will purposely go miles and miles out of my way to avoid any booth/seller that greets/approaches me with much of anything beyond what Neeners wrote above. Anything beyond that makes me feel 'pimped', or that I'm being coerced to buy something against my will. And it does not matter to me if the seller did not intend for me to feel that way either. The very second that I begin to feel that I'm being pimped or coerced in any way is the very second that the seller has lost me as a customer, even in spite of how awesome the product might be.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, yes to both. I just went to a market this weekend and a local soaper I've never seen before practically jumped me when I approached her table, telling me all about her products and all their "medicinal" benefits. When I tried to back away, she kept going at it. But once I saw that she was  pushing melt and pour (blocks, not anything fancy) I was done looking. But, nope, not getting away so easily -  she started handing me paperwork to take home and read. Yo, I'm not looking for homework, thanks


----------

